# the casket in action



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

well finall get to post how the darn thing works
cheers coffin_creature
the video









the night picture


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice work. Nice pic. and vid as well.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was awesome. I love the lighting on the picture. Now that is awesome.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great prop coffin_creature! Very nicely done.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great prop. Love the lighting and the voice is perfect. Nice smooth action on the lid too.
Any how to's in the offing?


----------



## festivus (May 27, 2006)

Nice work! Very professional looking prop.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Great Job CC!!!!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Did you build the coffin?? With a curved lid!!! WOW. Looks great. Now you need to post the How-to so we can copy! Great job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

How to! How to! Looks great.


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

I would be both willing and honored to post a how to but I have no way of hosting one and I’m kind of a computer retard. If anyone has any suggestions I would be happy even ecstatic to have people build my casket 

Cheers coffin_creature


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great CC... is that you in the coffin then???


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Way cool, a how to would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Excelent!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 9, 2007)

This is just really incredible cc..fantastic work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow ,
Very Nice carpentry coffin_creature.
Great graining on your wood, also your side bars make the whole thing come together.
Is the top wood also? that thing must be heavy if it's all wood.
Nice video of your prop...she looks great but has a very deep voice, too much smoking maybe..haha
Do you have a fogger set up in that or is it dry ice?


----------

